# Bolivar pocket



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Will be wading the pocket early Sunday morning if anyone wants to join. Will be walking in the water about 6am.


----------



## Langston32 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope you have better luck then the guys I know that fished the pocket Friday without a bite

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck, watch the Sharks.


----------

